# Remote trim switch



## Badfish88 (May 5, 2016)

I have a 2004 nissan 25hp four stroke. The trim switch is kinda far back to operate while you are running. Is there any way Or even a kit to relocate it to the front of the cowling Or even on the tiller handle


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Badfish88 said:


> I have a 2004 nissan 25hp four stroke. The trim switch is kinda far back to operate while you are running. Is there any way Or even a kit to relocate it to the front of the cowling Or even on the tiller handle


yes,
i am adding a one to my console. I got a OEM switch from yamaha for $22 on ebay. 

http://thmarine.com/th-marine-produ...ce/trim-switches/push-button-trim-switch.html


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

That's what I did also... Put it right on my console, next to my Jack Plate switch.. Easy, convenient


----------



## Badfish88 (May 5, 2016)

It just seems like a bad design for a power trim outboard to have to lean over the transom to operate


----------

